# upc-closing account



## noelch (6 Sep 2010)

Hi

i have upc digital tv & i pay the bill every second month.
on the bill it shows that you pay two months in advance.
when you are closing an account you have to give 30 days notice in writing.
my question is when a bill comes due am i liable for one months payment (as its two months in advance) if i give 30 days notice or the full amount on bill plus the 30 days notice. 

Thanks


----------

